# cuda320 poratable



## catfishingforfun (Jul 22, 2008)

Got a new cuda 300 protable fish finder as a gift. I came with the portable power pack. There is a plug that plugs into the power pack. I have looked online to see if there is an adaptor that will plug on to it to hook up to 12 deep cycle battery and have had no luck. Wonder if anyone knows what i am talking about and where to get one. Would like to use it both ways if possible. Thanks Steve


----------

